
What is one thing you wish you had known at 21? - esolyt
http://www.quora.com/Entrepreneurship/What-is-one-thing-you-wish-you-had-known-at-21
======
roopeshv
am i the only one who doesn't like quora questions being posted here. I'm
unable to see the answers without an account.

